# Opinion - Snap Swivel? Snap?



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello all,

I have a question thats been bugging me for awhile, ive been trying to get information from a broader demographic but due to random information on this topic i pose to you all this...

For years i have been tieing on snap swivels ( various brands and styles ) and recently i have tried using the coastal variety. This in itself hasnt caused me dramas ( the older i get, the better the knots ) in Saltwater but i mainly like to fish freshwater and collect lures which i chop and change when the situation suits.

With the advancement of lure technology i have noticed that the only way i can get some of my more expensive lures to swim properly is by tieing directly to the lure. Some of the bibs and attatch points can be twisted into different positions to correct the lure, a snap connection ( minus the swivel ) seems to correct this problem too...

* Is it stupid of me to assume swivels only reduce line twist?

* Apart from tieing directly to line what are your preferences?

* Anything ive missed that could be of vital importance?

* What snap swivel setups do you use?

I also read that tieing a split ring on the end of your leader provides a decent snap but a pair of round pliers might not be an option in confined spaces ( fishing from a kayak / canoe etc etc ).

Looking forward to your reply!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I tie the lure, hb or sp jig, to the leader, usually using a perfection loop to allow the lure as much freedom as possible. I tried NoKnot FasSnaps which are very small and have minimal affect on action but the hit rate seemed to go down. Also can tie on a new lure as quickly as I can fiddle with a snap. Just start the day with enough leader to change lures several times.

Don't bother with swivels, unless beach fishing with the Alvey. Don't use lures that spin. They are really only any good to prevent line twist. Also find the brass ones pretty useless.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I use a loop to connect HBs and basically similar to Peril except my loop is the Rapala knot, which I find easy to tie on the yak http://tinyurl.com/z2sfu


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

I troll in snaggy areas in creeks and carry a Tackleback to retrieve snagged lures. Because the Tackleback requires a swivel or similar to lock onto, I rig my lures, before placing them in the tacklebox, with a split ring attached to the lure tow point and a tiny swivel (Shogun Rolling swivel, Size #6, 59lb breaking strain) on the split ring. I tie my line directly to the swivel. Retying only takes a few seconds. Rarely lose lures to snags, and don't seem to miss out on strikes.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi,

I always use a snap - No swivel - To facilitate quick easy lure changes.

I find the swivel makes the connection bulkier and really doesn't help unless using a lure that spins (such as a celta).
Although hook an eel and I may wish I hadn't taken the swivel off.

Rarely does the snap dramatically affect the lures action. I use crosslock, coastlock and 'fassnaps' and don't see any difference in hook up or hits when using the snaps.

If using single strand mono or flurocarbo I sometimes use a small perfection loop to the snap but usually just a uni knot tight against the snap.
Often I use a twisted leader and I can't seem to manage a loop knot of any kind with the two strands. So a uni knot clinched down does the trick and never lets go.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Its funny this post is here as im off fishing Baroon lake/pocket this sunday. I change my lures alot when i troll maybe to much but anywho,
Ive set up my rigs with a swivle snap so i can just clip and unclip my lures when i need to.
Not sure if im doing the right thing now, but if the other guys start pulling in fish and i dont there coming off.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Knots only for me. Any clip/snap will decrease your strike rate. I would rather spend another 30 seconds tying a knot.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

G'day Paffo, I'm not a real experienced fisho, so I'll leave it up to the other guys to comment on whether this should work.

What I do is shorten my leader, tie a snap swivel to it, then tie another short leader directly to the lure & then other end to a regular swivel. If you do this before you go on the water, it's a cinch to just swap your lures over & you don't have to worry about whether your snap swivel throwing out the action....or do you?

I'll hand over to the experts now & they can tell you the pros & cons.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

heya Dave, mate, what is a perfection loop? please


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

hairymick said:


> heya Dave, mate, what is a perfection loop? please


This is a perfection loop.

Note however, that there are other ways to tie it that are easier. I developed my own way of tieing it that is the easiest terminal knot I know, is a loop, has fine adjustment of loop size and has a small tag (minimal leader wastage). However, I hate drawing so don't know how I can explain it to you.

Hmm, maybe guilt will get to me. Give me a couple of days


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

After above discussion i found some snaps and decided to give them ago over the weekend, i found them to travel perfectly for my needs ( Fishing heavier style lures from a baitcaster in the back, Girlfriends up the front with threadline ) as i have to cast straight every time.

Tried dabbing connections with small ammounts of super glue over leader and lure connections, didnt lose a lure all weekend!... average is atleast 2!

The rapala knot link was grand, learned how to tie that so thanks...


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Dave, Thanks mate. I just spent the last 15 minutes practising it - love it. thank you


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Swivel? Whats a swivel? 

I haven't used one for years, like most folk I tie lure directly to the leader.

Chris


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

We landed 36 fish in the session on sunday and we was all using snap swivles. And if using them decrease your strike rate I dont want to think of how many fish we would of landed :shock:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have been using snaps since I got the kayak as I thought it would be easier to change a lure on the go rather than tie a new one on every time. My recent big captures have proven to me that they are great to use and the fish don't seem to mind at all.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been using Fas-Snaps for the last couple of outings...










because of their size, Im finding it harder to release the lures from the clips.
Its impossible with your fingers....need to pull out the pliers to have a go.

For larger lures, I've been using Norman Lures "Magnum Speed Clips"










these are pretty easy to use..
Do you guys really think it decreases the strike rate ?

For bream lures, I think I'll go back to tying them on with Perils Loop


----------

